# ***OFFICIAL***Anderson Silva VS Thales Leites Pre/Post Fight Discussion Thread



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Anderson Silva facing Thales Leites in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Can anyone give a justifiable reason to pick Leites? There is nothing I can see Leites doing that would have me pick him.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Anderson is one of the best P4P fighters on Earth. Leites doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think anyone has a chance against Anderson atm ...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Anderson takes this fight via (T)KO. Stoppage from strikes.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think Thales even has the BJJ to prevent the ref from standing the fight up, but I'm not going to completely write him off. I think there are a couple of things to note, though that gives Anderson definitive advantages. First, Thales likes to strike even though he's not very technical at it. Refer to his fight against Marquardt. Also, when you hit a BJJ black belt in the head once, they become a brown belt. I can't see Thales getting it to the ground without taking some decent damage first. Anderson Silva via K.O round 2.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Man... easy title defense... or easiest title defense? Man.. Anderson Silva did some major clear cutting of the MW division.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I really think that he'll steamroll Thales. And rewrite Royces record.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

e-thug said:


> Can anyone give a justifiable reason to pick Leites? There is nothing I can see Leites doing that would have me pick him.


Exactly. His BJJ is alot better than people give him credit for. That sweep on Marquardt was ace and his destruction of Lutter via triangle/elbows was also top notch. I think this'll be a 1st round TKO.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Leites doesnt stand a chance. Marquardt essentially beat him and Silva destroyed Marquardt. 
Silva first round KO.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know why this fight is happening, but Silva will dominate it.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

dont see how thales can win this. He will go for a takedown silva will grab him then clinch and rich franklin his ass


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Can anyone give a justifiable reason to pick Leites? There is nothing I can see Leites doing that would have me pick him.


Really good on the ground, hits hard, can take a punch and has beaten some solid opponents.

Leites has a good shot if he can get Anderson down.


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

Yay... the only voter for Leites. 

I really do want someone to defeat Silva sometime soon to prove he is not invincible within the UFC. Please, please beat Silva for me Leites.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Silva....has this 1 in the bag.*

...I don't see Leites submitting Silva. Silva will display his technical striking and win by TKO...


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I've got brief rundowns of both fighters. The one on Leites really focuses on what he needs to do to win this fight.

The other one is just about how awesome Anderson is.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Very good analysis, Ironman, as usual. I share your opinion, despite my limited MMA knowledge. Leites would need a perfect plan and execution and some mistakes by the spider. If not, well, it's another record for Anderson Silva.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Anderson got this one.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm looking for a man to pick Leites outright, and not just blind hope.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

I cant see Anderson losing to this guy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Wouldn't it be funny is Leites KO'd him? Silva's stock would plummet with no end in sight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the jungle...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Lets go Leites, make my night.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Lets go Leites, make my night.


Not a Silva fan?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Not a Silva fan?


He's pretty meh to me, and his fans wreck my head. That said, he's probably gonna **** Leites up.


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

anyone have a link to stream this?


----------



## DeX1718 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Leitas !*

leitas leitas!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lol at illegal foot stomp.


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

When did Foot stomps become illegal? xD


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

JasonC said:


> When did Foot stomps become illegal? xD


For this one event. Which is why it's funny.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

leites, do something!!!!


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

Silva has discovered the standing equivelant of Lay n pray


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

Why would they make them illegal?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Crowd booing a little, eh?


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

damn stream went out anyone got a link?


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

leites is mentally beaten!!


----------



## Pepe (Sep 12, 2008)

damn bro i'm durnk someone send me alink to the stream


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

stop laying down leites


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Erm, is Thales on drugs or something? This is reminding me of the Kalib Starnes fiasco


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Silva's fights should not be PPV. waste. great fighter, ever since the first Franklin fight they have been boring. Put the guy on fight night or give him some comp - like GSP or something at 205 again.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

What a joke, Leites should be disqualified for not fighting...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Silva is being a douche complaining about Leities going to the ground.


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

I bet Dana isn't happy about this. I still want to see Rampage vs. Silva.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Leities should be banned. [email protected]@y


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Bwahaha

Silva is trying to make Leites look like a joke and succeeding.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

JasonC said:


> I bet Dana isn't happy about this. I still want to see Rampage vs. Silva.


that's what Dana gets for having a PPV event every month! Too many and they get watered down, like this fight! Crap! And I can't even see it!!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

this is amazing. I cant believe these idiot fans booing! They should be happy they get to watch him for 5 rounds.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Man leites, grow some!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

This is just uninspired


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Worst championship match ever. I blame Thales for that.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

WTF was that? What is Anderson Silva thinking? He doesn't have PPV drawing power as it is and then he fights like this? We know Leites shouldn't be in the cage with him but we still pay to see a fight. Frustrating.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

oh well


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

i blame both fighter specialy Silva showing is cocky side in the ring but not even trying to finish


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

awful fight


----------



## MonkeyKing (Oct 13, 2008)

I could tell Leites saw the Chonan fight.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah, he should have done something more at the end, but i dont blame him, if the crowd is booing him, then why bother working harder than you need to for them. Im so disappointed watching it and hearing those boos. It was awesome, just like watching roy jones haha. Impatient fans ruin the night. But Shogun wins


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

It's the case of 2 1 trick ponies sticking to their game plan. Silva wanted him to open up after being frustrated to knock him out and didn't want anything to do with his ground game, while Leites knew his ONLY chance was to somehow get Silva on the ground and that's ALL he did all night long.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Lame fight. Never watching Silva fight again.


----------



## NameChange (Mar 4, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> Worst championship match ever. I blame Thales for that.




u blame a guy for not rushing in, then getting ko'd thats dumb.


----------



## bileye (Feb 7, 2008)

*Does Silva not like to hit Brazilians???????*

Anyone else at a loss by this performance...

I mean I'm all for the feeling out process and not a 'fast food fight fan' but this was incredibly strange.

I'm even typing this and the fights still on!!!

It seemed anderson did not want to strike with intent although I felt he could of..

Please can someone articulate my confusion because I dont know what to make of this.


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> yeah, he should have done something more at the end, but i dont blame him, if the crowd is booing him, then why bother working harder than you need to for them. Im so disappointed watching it and hearing those boos. It was awesome, just like watching roy jones haha. Impatient fans ruin the night. But Shogun wins


the lack of really tring to finish the fight deserve to boo


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

It was fun when people weren't as scared of Anderson as they are now, so we got to see exchanges. I'd much rather seen Maia in this fight, so far he's been super aggressive in each of his fights.

Anderson was a bit out of form this time around (again), but Thales is mostly to blame: He didn't really do anything. Just standing with your fists up, not doing anything, makes it waaay much harder for the opponent to attack (but also takes away your offense).


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

48-47?
wtf!


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

sove said:


> WTF was that? What is Anderson Silva thinking? He doesn't have PPV drawing power as it is and then he fights like this? We know Leites shouldn't be in the cage with him but we still pay to see a fight. Frustrating.


Yup - why I didn't pay for this one. I never get the Silva PPV events. His fight should always be 3rd or 4th on a card, not a main event.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It was actually Joe Silva's fight. Thales shouldnt be in the same cage as Silva, and he hadnt even deserved the shot. Also lol at the judge 47-46. Must've been drunk.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm gonna write something on this properly tomorrow, but are you guys ******* kidding me with this shit?

Silva was scared to go to the ground more than Leites was afraid to stand up.I liked this fight though, as someone who has thought Silva was overrated for a while.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

NameChange said:


> u blame a guy for not rushing in, then getting ko'd thats dumb.


Fighters don't normally dive to the ground every 5 seconds.


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

*In my opinion*

With what we saw on is last 2 fight of the spyder i wont be suprised that GSP kick is ass.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

need better fighters for silva


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Well I can see my rep going in the red on this one probably but I'm just disgusted by the fight.
Why would you be in MMA if you weren't trying to finish the fight? 
Anderson has a BBJ Black belt, he's not a chump on the ground. He was just as scared to be on the ground with Leites as Leites was to keep it standing. Matt Wiman vs. Sam Stout was way more exciting than this one by a mile.
I find it really disappointing as Anderson was completely disinterested in finishing Leites. 
Bah, ending rant, can't even put frustration into words.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

well - if your opponent is just standing there shouldn't it make easier to knock them out ??


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

DrFunk said:


> It's the case of 2 1 trick ponies sticking to their game plan. Silva wanted him to open up after being frustrated to knock him out and didn't want anything to do with his ground game, while Leites knew his ONLY chance was to somehow get Silva on the ground and that's ALL he did all night long.


Silva is not close to a 1 trick pony. It'd be disadvatages for him to be in Leites guard for no reason. Silva's guard is also top notch, so Leites could do nothing.


----------



## Quinton Jackson (Nov 8, 2008)

Man I wanted to see faces being kneed.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Just my .02 cents. Anderson is the champion, you want his belt you take it.NOt stand there for 5 rounds with your hands up doing nothing but falling everytime Anderson comes in at you. If anderson doesnt want to fight on the ground, thats his choice. No one blames chuck for having good TDD and not wanting to go to the ground. I think anderson was showing his cocky side to say "I can work this guy over all day, this is a joke...he keeps laying on his back so i will play with him" I mean come on..he was punching him in the leg.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I'm gonna write something on this properly tomorrow, but are you guys ******* kidding me with this shit?
> 
> Silva was scared to go to the ground more than Leites was afraid to stand up.I liked this fight though, as someone who has thought Silva was overrated for a while.


I don't know about "more" than. Leites didn't do a thing standing. This isn't Silva's fault. Cote wouldn't engage, Leites wouldn't engage, wtf is he supposed to do? The only thing that bothers me is the dropping his hands and showboating. Ok, we know you are trying to get him to strike but he's made it clear HE ISN'T GOING FOR IT. Stop wasting time and focus on catching him already. 

I don't think he is over rated, his last two fights are guys who wouldn't engage and Silva didn't chase them wildly. Why go to the ground when Leites obviously has no prayer standing? I don't think Silva would be that bad off on the ground against Leites but standing the fight is an auto win. I don't mind fighters fighting smart, even if it is boring.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

silva wants rjj...


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

Worst title fight ever.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

I liked silva's front knee kicks


----------



## NameChange (Mar 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Fighters don't normally dive to the ground every 5 seconds.



really u don't say.. Thales knew he couldn't stand with silva so he should just rush in leban style and he ko'd then. Smart thinking bro.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Hendo said:


> With what we saw on is last 2 fight of the spyder i wont be suprised that GSP kick is ass.


Two fighters that refuse to fight him? Yeah, you're right.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

If i was Andersen Silva, I would have ceased performing for that crowd when they started chanting GSP, which he seemed to do. I may have also chosen to leave the cage Nick Diaz style with both long fingers up, however, Andersen has more class than me. Lastly, Jiu Jitsu fighters that lay on their backs for extended periods of time should be fired.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

maybe Silva is really only a counter puncher


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I'm gonna write something on this properly tomorrow, but are you guys ******* kidding me with this shit?
> 
> Silva was scared to go to the ground more than Leites was afraid to stand up.I liked this fight though, as someone who has thought Silva was overrated for a while.


Disagree, Silva showed a dominating guard. There was just no reason for him to be in Thales guard. Silva is not a wrestler, and you don't want to be in a jujitsu battle with someone who's better than you in jujitsu.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

My favorite fighter is GSP.

I don't get what you mean by this though.

Anderson made both Cote and Leites look like babies out there. It isn't his fault neither bring anything to the table giving them a chance to win.

Anderson isn't going to jeopardize his belt when he can cruise to victory like he did tonight. If the UFC doesn't want fights like this then they need to match skilled fights with Anderson.

Marquardt would be a good fight but other then that I don't think there is any fighter in the division that would bring anything worth watching. I had thought Maia might make things interesting but after seeing this fight I think it would be very similar.

If GSP beats Alves I don't see how this fight can not happen. Neither division has worthy opponents and the fights are just getting worse and worse because of it.


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

Silva needs to fight in 205. I honestly think it will be the best thing for the sport. He won't have a giant size and *reach* advantave like he has over *everyone* at 185. To be fair he's ******* large for 185, and i mean more then just weight. I'm sure at 205 people will swing with him.


----------



## Mysen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Anderson silva is a Jackass.*

Really, No need to even say that much about it. He went in there the clearly better fighter and treated his opponent with zero respect, Be a careful fighter? Fine by me.

Go in there and spend 5 rounds showing how you can do fancy kicks and punch a guy in the leg when there is nothing the guy can do about it? Zero class...

Might as well have just went to a school yard and smacked a bunch of 10 year olds on the back of the head for 25 minutes...


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

gsp would get picked apart!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

deanmzi said:


> maybe Silva is really only a counter puncher


No, it's just like this boxing sim I use to play. If you don't fill out a fight plan, you fight 1aggression/1power/18defense. Almost guaranteeing yourself to not be knocked out, however you throw about 9 punches per round and will lose every round. That's basically Silva's last to fights. The guys stand there and cover up and tank leg kicks without risking being KO'd.


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

I had the feeling Anderson was cocky on his feet, but as soon as it went to the ground he tried to run like a ***** until the last round. Did anyone else have the feeling that he could have thrown a flying knee and knocked Leites out cold?

At least Leites tried to stand with Silva in the later rounds and he clearly failed at that, but Silva didn't even TRY to hurt Leites standing OR on the ground. I don't mean to come over as a PRIDE lover, but in PRIDE FC that would have been a 3 yellow cards for both of them. Just legalize stomps and knees to the head on the ground and you will see Silva jumping onto Leites.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

You can only laugh really. He's wins every single ******* round yet people have the ******* cheek to question him. It's simple, these guys are now AFRAID, yes afraid to fight with him. That a sign of ******* greatness boys and girls. 

Give him Wand, give him GSP, give him Rampage, whoever, he'll beat them all.

I mean really, what do people want him to do, completely change his fighting style, the same style that had all the bandwagon jumping idiots with memory spans shorter than a goldfish, the same style that had them idiots purring over him??


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

ye i agree. i really dont like his wanna be classy attitude imo ...


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

What really bothered me with this is that with 30 secs to go, Silva could have just swung for the fences! There's no way Thales could KO Silva, so why all the carefulness when there isn't enough time left in the round for a submission from Thales? Why no aggression? Was Silva actually afraid of Thales' punches?

That's a thing you gotta love abouf Fedor, he can just GO like hell and just give it all to KO a fool if he sees that fit.


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

It was a horrible fight, I mean, Leites seemed like he was just trying to survive, and Anderson was just kinda, outpointing him I guess. I mean Anderson kept his title but if he was disappointed in the Cote fight he must be furious with himself over this one. Maybe Silva has lost his killer instinct?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Probably going to get a negative rep for this but i actually liked the fight it was fun seeing anderson silva toying around with him. But people are forgetting that this is a fight between two fighters. But from a fighter stand point ur trying to protect ur self and not worried about entertaining the fans. Anderson knows that leties is a good ground fighter why would he be stupid enough to engaged in a ground fight and put him self in danger? Leties plain and simple was scared anderson is just on another level. He was trying to proctect him self. Its like if one of u guys were in the ring with say kimbo slice what would u do....try to knock him out and entertain the fans or protect ur self.


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

rogi said:


> Silva needs to fight in 205. I honestly think it will be the best thing for the sport. He won't have a giant size and *reach* advantave like he has over *everyone* at 185. To be fair he's ******* large for 185, and i mean more then just weight. I'm sure at 205 people will swing with him.


Thales actually had a reach advantage tonight.

I agree though, step up to 205, fight someone like Page, Griffin, Evans.

I'd also like to see a ~178 catch weight with GSP, I think with GSP being so aggressive it's a good match up


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

There are things that Leites could have tried to do about it. He didn't do them though.

He could have tried wrestling Anderson to the ground instead of just throwing himself onto the mat hoping Anderson would come play with him. He could have actually tried to throw punches back instead of throwing a half assed attempt and then standing there.

As far as I am concerned Leites deserves all the criticism for this fight, he was the challenger and he is the one that was supposed to be fighting for the belt. He didn't even try though, maybe it is because he is scared to death to get KOed I don't know but he absolutely refused to try and put pressure on Silva.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I blame leites for this. WTF was he doing the whole match he just stood there and fell to try to submission him. I think Silva played it smart and just made him stand up cause Leites was doing nothing.


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thales laid on the ground for 15 minutes, what would you do?


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

I like how people are screaming the worst title fight ever...

have you people forgotten about Sylvia/Monson? Tonight's main event's got nothing on that fight.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Silva needs better competition, he's getting bored.


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

he didnt face any inteligent striker yet. and why him moving to 205. Look at is weigth 182 pound. UFC wont have a choice to make him face a legit fighter like GSP. No one gonna pay for this shit again. Tonite Silva lacked of killer instinct so much it was worse main event in the past couple years,


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

footodors said:


> gsp would get picked apart!


Possibly but other then Anderson jumping up a weight class there is nobody else that is worth his time. I don't think he wants to jump up a class.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

class? 
This ain't the prom!
It's an overused term that should be banned and left in the dog shows where it belongs.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

NameChange said:


> really u don't say.. Thales knew he couldn't stand with silva so he should just rush in leban style and he ko'd then. Smart thinking bro.


I'm sure I implied that.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

420atalon said:


> As far as I am concerned Leites deserves all the criticism for this fight, he was the challenger and he is the one that was supposed to be fighting for the belt. He didn't even try though, maybe it is because he is scared to death to get KOed I don't know but he absolutely refused to try and put pressure on Silva.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Piros (Feb 1, 2009)

The Dude Abides said:


> You can only laugh really. He's wins every single ******* round yet people have the ******* cheek to question him. It's simple, these guys are now AFRAID, yes afraid to fight with him. That a sign of ******* greatness boys and girls.
> 
> Give him Wand, give him GSP, give him Rampage, whoever, he'll beat them all.


It more like the 185 division is now a joke, like come on whos he gonna fight next, sure hes a great fighter but compare the level of fighters GSP has fought and its not even close. He needs to fight at 205 so many great fights for him there.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Like Rogan said Anderson is going to get critized but I can blame him. Thales was the challenger.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Hendo said:


> he didnt face any inteligent striker yet. and why him moving to 205. Look at is weigth 182 pound. UFC wont have a choice to make him face a legit fighter like GSP. No one gonna pay for this shit again. Tonite Silva lacked of killer instinct so much it was worse main event in the past couple years,


I'm probably going to be saying this all night, but how could Silva go in for the kill against opponents that aren't fighting. It takes two to fight.


----------



## StDrgn (Sep 15, 2008)

Im just pissed that Silva toyed with him from the get go. Round 1 all he did was stalk Leites. I want to see the old Silva that finishes his opponents. I think he might be trying to bash the UFC for not approving his RJJ fight.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

That's why Thales is not the so-called "p4p best." 

Silva blows. He outclasses the other fighter and he won't even finish him. 2 shitty back-to-back performances against guys who are barely in the top 20.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mysen said:


> Really, No need to even say that much about it. He went in there the clearly better fighter and treated his opponent with zero respect, Be a careful fighter? Fine by me.
> 
> Go in there and spend 5 rounds showing how you can do fancy kicks and punch a guy in the leg when there is nothing the guy can do about it? Zero class...
> 
> Might as well have just went to a school yard and smacked a bunch of 10 year olds on the back of the head for 25 minutes...


LMAO! So because the other guy can do nothing about it, Silva should take pity on him and go lay on top him like Thales wanted?


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

footodors said:


> gsp would get picked apart!


GSP is not the kind of fighter that get pick apart. He is so explosive quick and inteligent on is feet and with all that it make is takedown even more deadly. GSP got the style to beat him. if they do it in a catch weight class . GSP in 3 round can easly beat A.S


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

joppp said:


> What really bothered me with this is that with 30 secs to go, Silva could have just swung for the fences! There's no way Thales could KO Silva, so why all the carefulness when there isn't enough time left in the round for a submission from Thales? Why no aggression? Was Silva actually afraid of Thales' punches?


There is always the chance of getting KTFO if you start being reckless... it doesnt take a super hard shot to take you out... it just has to be placed in the right spot.

This fight was DOOMED to play out this way from the start... those that thought otherwise were simply in denial.

You have one guy whose strength is submissions... another who is well rounded, but stronger at the stand up game... 
Of course they are going to play to their strength... and since Silva is the champ, it would be Leites job to force the him to fight his fight if he wanted to unseat him.

Thales simply failed to turn the fight into his kind of battle.

This turned out as expected... but I looking for the faint chance that Leites might put a plan together to throw the champ of his game... clearly this was not the case tonite.


----------



## Mysen (Feb 16, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> LMAO! So because the other guy can do nothing about it, Silva should take pity on him and go lay on top him like Thales wanted?


No, But he could at least fight him. You are telling me when he could punch him in the leg and throw a back leg behind the front leg at him he could not have just connected to his face and let the guy walk away with some dignity?


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I'm probably going to be saying this all night, but how could Silva go in for the kill against opponents that aren't fighting. It takes two to fight.


A.S was scare to go into the guard. and he is not chump on the ground BJJ Blackbelt from the Nog brother. Silva lacked of killer instict.


----------



## StDrgn (Sep 15, 2008)

Im disappointed in Silva for toying with Thales but more so in Leites for not being the aggressor that a challenger should be. He tried to lure Silva in, and after many failed attempts, continued to try. Thales' stand up wasn't present, but that also had to do with Silva's superior evasion skills.


----------



## AxeMurderer2212 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hendo said:


> GSP is not the kind of fighter that get pick apart. He is so explosive quick and inteligent on is feet and with all that it make is takedown even more deadly. GSP got the style to beat him. if they do it in a catch weight class . GSP in 3 round can easly beat A.S


Bro Silva is much taller and has much longer reach. GSP would either strike with him and easily get picked apart or rush in and get KO'd. Thats how i see that fight going.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nobody really knew who thales was before this fight (generally speaking). ONLY way to hype him was saying "OH LORD if it goes to the ground anderson could be in trouble." Well fight starts on feet. You want it on the ground, you take it there. He couldn't do that so he was probably playing back andersons KO highlight reel in his head..therefore we were left with a stoned can who was afraid to engage.:thumb02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

The Dude Abides said:


> You can only laugh really. He's wins every single ******* round yet people have the ******* cheek to question him. It's simple, these guys are now AFRAID, yes afraid to fight with him. That a sign of ******* greatness boys and girls.
> 
> Give him Wand, give him GSP, give him Rampage, whoever, he'll beat them all.
> 
> I mean really, what do people want him to do, completely change his fighting style, the same style that had all the bandwagon jumping idiots with memory spans shorter than a goldfish, the same style that had them idiots purring over him??


By that same token, Silva was clearly AFRAID of Leites on the ground.

Silva is the best striker in MMA. Other than that, he is overrated, and also a cocky showboater(which he is terrible at).


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

DragonStriker said:


> I blame leites for this. WTF was he doing the whole match he just stood there and fell to try to submission him. I think Silva played it smart and just made him stand up cause Leites was doing nothing.


Leites seemed to not have a plan to get Silva to the ground... and apparently falling down was his only choice... maybe he was winking at Anderson? maybe he hoping Silva couldnt see him when he was lying down, then he could sneak up on him? Seriously though... I was like WTF??? 'THIS' was your plan to get him to the ground? geeze, Leites needs some better strategists in his camp.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Thales was pulling a Dean Lister by pulling guard multiple times in which he knew Anderson wouldn't just fall recklessly into his guard. Homeboy did NOT want to fight tonight. Anderson may have been "as" aggressive, but it was more Thales' fault who was fighting for a title and did absolutely nothing.

It's like Cote and Thales just hang back and do nothing just to say they "took it" to Anderson Silva.

It's like if Anderson doesn't finish a guy in under 2 minutes, it's a bad performance and he's "overrated." It's interesting, Silva hasen't gone to a decision in over 5 years adn I've never seen GSP dominate anyone within 2 minutes. The guy is allowed to not completely dominate and give us a ballet of violence. Trust me, he is allowed, especially when you have opponents that don't do shit in their title oppertunity. If Thales came in like Jon Fitch against GSP, Anderson would have destroyed him. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He couldve thrown at his face. Wouldn't have accomplished much considering Thales was covering up the whole time.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Thales was pulling a Dean Lister by pulling guard multiple times in which he knew Anderson wouldn't just fall recklessly into his guard. Homeboy did NOT want to fight tonight. Anderson may have been "as" aggressive, but it was more Thales' fault who was fighting for a title and did absolutely nothing.
> 
> It's like Cote and Thales just hang back and do nothing just to say they "took it" to Anderson Silva.
> 
> It's like if Anderson doesn't finish a guy in under 2 minutes, it's a bad performance and he's "overrated." It's interesting, Silva hasen't gone to a decision in over 5 years adn I've never seen GSP dominate anyone within 2 minutes. The guy is allowed to not completely dominate and give us a ballet of violence. Trust me, he is allowed.



Exactly.


----------



## half_machine (Apr 19, 2009)

TheNegation said:


> By that same token, Silva was clearly AFRAID of Leites on the ground.
> 
> Silva is the best striker in MMA. Other than that, he is overrated, and also a cocky showboater(which he is terrible at).


Afraid? No way. Smart? Yes. You just said yourself that A.S. was the best striker in MMA, so why would he go to the ground with Thales when he could stand up with him? Sure he wasn't as aggressive as we would have liked to see, but he stuck to his gameplan and kept the fight standing.


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Thales was pulling a Dean Lister by pulling guard multiple times in which he knew Anderson wouldn't just fall recklessly into his guard. Homeboy did NOT want to fight tonight. Anderson may have been "as" aggressive, but it was more Thales' fault who was fighting for a title and did absolutely nothing.
> 
> It's like Cote and Thales just hang back and do nothing just to say they "took it" to Anderson Silva.
> 
> It's like if Anderson doesn't finish a guy in under 2 minutes, it's a bad performance and he's "overrated." It's interesting, Silva hasen't gone to a decision in over 5 years adn I've never seen GSP dominate anyone within 2 minutes. The guy is allowed to not completely dominate and give us a ballet of violence. Trust me, he is.


i blame both fighter one scared of the stand up and the other one scared of the ground


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Piros said:


> It more like the 185 division is now a joke, like come on whos he gonna fight next, sure hes a great fighter but compare the level of fighters GSP has fought and its not even close. He needs to fight at 205 so many great fights for him there.


Pur-lease. Franklin twice, and Henderson. Who has GSP really beat? A BJ Penn that had no business bringing his flabby arse up to the WW division? Fitch? Not an elite fighter. Serra? mmmmkay, did manage to lose though all the same. So i'd say on the whole they've faced very similar level of opposition. 



TheNegation said:


> By that same token, Silva was clearly AFRAID of Leites on the ground.
> 
> Silva is the best striker in MMA. Other than that, he is overrated, and also a cocky showboater(which he is terrible at).


So, what? He should just throw himself into Leites's guard when he plops himself down on the mat? Why should he? 

I he twhat your saying, but if Leite's only plan was to get Silva ot the ground, he should at least try t get it there, did we see more than one take down attempt? I mean really, what was the game plan there? Throw himself on the mat and hope Silva was retarded enough to go and lie in it? 

Silva is fighting as he's always fought. But now the spoilt brats that unfortunately make up a good number of the UFC fanbase aren't getting their TKO's and the spitting of dummies has started. So give him Wand, GSP, he'll beat them all. You'll see. And the more "boring" he does it the better.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Did anyone notice Anderson taking the vaseline off his face and rubbing it on his chest and arms before the fight started lol?? Not that it would have of changed the outcome. I just thought it was funny.


----------



## AHagglund (Jul 20, 2008)

Granted, for most of the fight, Leites didn't want to engage and he should bear the brunt of the blame. But the last 2.5 minutes of round 5 especially, I was waiting for Anderson to try something, and he clearly had no interest in doing so.

It takes two to have a boring fight. Neither fighter wanted to take any risks, and what you get is a debacle like this.

And, who the heck was the judge that scored the fight 48-47?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I wouldn't say Anderson was scared on the ground. He was relatively comfortable on his back against a world bjj champion and was being aggressive from bottom AND was being aggressive on top in the last round. It's not that he was scared, but prefered not to be there.

Thales was scared of the stand-up game and did absolutely NOTHING, compared to Andersons activeness on the ground. Fact of the matter is, if Thales wanted Anderson on the ground, he needed to earn it, not just fall on the ground and expect Silva to jump in it. As for Anderson, you can't do anything to get a guy to try and stand with you barring coming in with your hands down and inviting Thales to punch him.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Lloyd said:


> Did anyone notice Anderson taking the vaseline off his face and rubbing it on his chest and arms before the fight started lol?? Not that it would have of changed the outcome. I just thought it was funny.


I didn't see that if it was bad they would have did something.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Thales was pulling a Dean Lister by pulling guard multiple times in which he knew Anderson wouldn't just fall recklessly into his guard. Homeboy did NOT want to fight tonight. Anderson may have been "as" aggressive, but it was more Thales' fault who was fighting for a title and did absolutely nothing.
> 
> It's like Cote and Thales just hang back and do nothing just to say they "took it" to Anderson Silva.
> 
> It's like if Anderson doesn't finish a guy in under 2 minutes, it's a bad performance and he's "overrated." It's interesting, Silva hasen't gone to a decision in over 5 years adn I've never seen GSP dominate anyone within 2 minutes. The guy is allowed to not completely dominate and give us a ballet of violence. Trust me, he is allowed, especially when you have opponents that don't do shit in their title oppertunity. If Thales came in like Jon Fitch against GSP, Anderson would have destroyed him. It's as simple as that.


Took the words right out of my mouth sir. reppage.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

DragonStriker said:


> I didn't see that if it was bad they would have did something.


Nah it wasnt bad but it was kinda funny because it was in Canada. Go back and watch from the point the vaseline was rubbed on his face and what he does as he walks into the ring.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Man just retire already. I'm sick of his unneeded hype, his cockyness, and his wanna-be humble attitude.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

The Dude Abides said:


> So, what? He should just throw himself into Leites's guard when he plops himself down on the mat? Why should he?
> 
> I he twhat your saying, but if Leite's only plan was to get Silva ot the ground, he should at least try t get it there, did we see more than one take down attempt? I mean really, what was the game plan there? Throw himself on the mat and hope Silva was retarded enough to go and lie in it?
> 
> Silva is fighting as he's always fought. But now the spoilt brats that unfortunately make up a good number of the UFC fanbase aren't getting their TKO's and the spitting of dummies has started. So give him Wand, GSP, he'll beat them all. You'll see. And the more "boring" he does it the better.


He took Silva down, he only started pulling guard later in the fight and when Silva had him in dangerous postitions.



Alex_DeLarge said:


> I wouldn't say Anderson was scared on the ground. He was relatively comfortable on his back against a world bjj champion and was being aggressive from bottom AND was being aggressive on top in the last round. It's not that he was scared, but prefered not to be there.
> 
> Thales was scared of the stand-up game and did absolutely NOTHING, compared to Andersons activeness on the ground.


Thales stood with Silva for a whole lot longer than Silva went to the ground with him, and probably pulled guard less times than Slva ran away from the ground game. 

Silva was just as big a ***** in this fight as thales, in fact he was more so, yet thales gets the blame.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

AHagglund said:


> Granted, for most of the fight, Leites didn't want to engage and he should bear the brunt of the blame. But the last 2.5 minutes of round 5 especially, I was waiting for Anderson to try something, and he clearly had no interest in doing so.
> 
> It takes two to have a boring fight. Neither fighter wanted to take any risks, and what you get is a debacle like this.
> 
> And, who the heck was the judge that scored the fight 48-47?


I as a fan wanted anderson to rush in and beat his ass too .but if you've already won the first four rounds, your opponenet just keeps falling on his ass, why risked getting knocked out to please some booing fans? It's not a Kimbo fight. There are judges for a reason, if you want to go out that way thats your choice. Especially when your A.Silva and you've proven you can take people out. Lot of Machida nuthuggers on this board and he's won more fights by decision than submission and ko combined. I think people are just used to no one making it out of the 2nd round with Anderson, they get pissed when it ends like this


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Here's the difference. It's Thales' job to get him to the ground if he wants him there and you know damn well Anderson wasn't going to recklessly fall into one of Thales pathetic pulling guard attempts. If he doesn't do this and doesn't engage at all, Silva has no choice in the matter because he wants to stand. Thales DOES have the choice to get him to the ground and that meant being aggressive and that is what he did not want to do. If it's Andersons gameplan to stand, he has no choice in the matter when Thales won't do anything or engage at all. If Thales wanted to take it to the ground, TAKE HIM THERE. Pathetically pulling guard is not how you do it. You want to impose that kind of gameplan, you have to be aggressive. Unfortunately, that's not good going up against a guy like Anderson. Marquardt and Henderson are a prime example of trying to take Anderson down and paying for it. Thales knows this, and that's why he did absolutely nothing to try and BEAT Anderson.

Please dude, Thales had some of the worst takedown and pulling guard attempts I've seen in the UFC and you know it. If he really wanted to win that fight, he'd take risks and try to be aggressive and take him down. He didn't want to fight, he didn't want to win, and he didn't want anything to do with Silva. Just a feather in his cap that he went "toe to toe" with Anderson Silva for 5 rounds.

And like I said, Silva isn't completely dismissed from this stalemate, but Thales is far...far more at fault. Going by gameplans, Silva had no choice, Thales did and with that..he sh* t the bed.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> He couldve thrown at his face. Wouldn't have accomplished much considering Thales was covering up the whole time.


So all I have to do is cover up and A.Silva can't hurt me? I'm in!

I was horribly disappointed in Anderson's performance. Half of the fight Anderson was in striking distance and simply refused to throw punches. 

I don't really have a problem with a little dancing, but I do have a problem when you dance THE ENTIRE ******* FIGHT. Anderson hardly even made an attempt to finish the fight. People pay for this.


----------



## half_machine (Apr 19, 2009)

Guy said:


> Man just retire already. I'm sick of his unneeded hype, his cockyness, and his wanna-be humble attitude.


Very compelling argument, maybe someone should beat him first, or is 9 in a row not good enough for you. I'd be cocky to if i was A.S.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

He should retire because his last two opponents refused to fight him. Interesting.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Cote is Brazilian? :confused02:


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

It takes 2 to make a boring fight. And man do I mean ATTROCIOUSLY BORING. Shamrock vs. Severn boring.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

That was the 2nd most boring UFC title fight in recent memory, #1 being Silva vs. Cote....


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

NameChange said:


> u blame a guy for not rushing in, then getting ko'd thats dumb.


You say this, however if Leites wanted it to the ground then he should've trained harder on the takedown rather than "hoping' that Silva would happily oblige to his predictable gameplan.

A.Silva has had fighters mostly come to him which I think would explain for the 2 previous defences.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't find any fault on either fighter. It wasn't a good fight, I'll be honest about that. But they canceled each other out since it would have been suicide to play into either fighter's game. I do think that Anderson could have done damage on the ground against Lietes when the clock was under a minute. Other than that, they just played smart. Intelligent? Yes. Entertaining? Not really. But they were smart not to jeopardize their bodies for the sake of entertainment.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

No because he wants nothing to do with finishing an opponent and settles for making people pay money for his stale performances. This is some shit I'd expect from WCW or something.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I bet Yushin Okami is looking pretty good right now, eh, Dana?

Why they gave Leites the shot instead will always be beyond me.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

After the sandman fight dana probly told silva to play with his food before eating it. People dont like main events that last 10 seconds.


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm struck by the poll numbers for this fight 32-2 in favor of Silva. I would say most people knew this was going to be a joke of a fight including the UFC.

Bisping, Maia, Marquardt2 are the only fights left at 185. Bisping is more marketable right now with the TV show.US Vs UK and all.Maia needs more hype for the average PPV buyer. Marquardt 1 is still too fresh. The UFC has to find fighters for the Pound for pound champ so roll out the cans.

Also how many people got mad at Nate Quarry when he fought Kalib Starnes? Maybe Kalib should have flopped on the ground instead of running; then Nate would have been the classless dirt bag.


----------



## hairgel62 (Feb 5, 2007)

*PALHARES WOULD HAVE BEATEN silva*

Much stronger than LEITES OR MAIA, and a much better wrestler. Much better match up. yes? no? I kept yelling "PALHARES WOULD HAVE GOT HIM THERE" thru the whole fight


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Who cares? Palhares wasn't there and hasn't earned a title shot yet. Completely irrevelant.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

give anderson some competion and maybe we might see a real fight ...this is 2 snoozers in a row for the spider . the ufc s matchmaking is more to blame than silva . 


that being said , this kinda fight could make him over anxious to prove something in the next fight against a striker who might land a big shot and end his reign ...gsp ? marquart ? bisbing ? hendo ? one things for sure , they really dont need to be giving ground fighters to this guy if this is the kinda fight that it creates . dude flopping down hoping the best striker in the world is gonna play jitsu games is dumb , and def not what i want to pay 50 bucks to watch again .:thumb02:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

AK-Bronco said:


> Also how many people got mad at Nate Quarry when he fought Kalib Starnes? Maybe Kalib should have flopped on the ground instead of running; then Nate would have been the classless dirt bag.


This is actually a good point.

I wanted to see some 10-8 rounds for Leites, given how much of that crap he was trying to pull. I understand jumping guard, but that was just f*cking ridiculous.

Anderson fought a good fight, and though I think he could have finished if he had been a bit more aggressive, he waited for the opening he wanted and it didn't come.

If a trend emerges, I will be upset with Anderson, but I don't see that happening.

As far as I'm concerned, Dan Henderson's performance against Anderson was still the best, as he was aggressive and tried to the push the pace, though he was quickly destroyed.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

A lot of people are forgetting that Anderson Silva still won this fight and made history tonight. Also the UFC really needs to throw better competition at Silva. Someone that can actually beat him.


----------



## hairgel62 (Feb 5, 2007)

very relevant. maia cant beat silva either, and I hope they never feed him to him. It would be the same thing as tonight. its because theyre lanky/weak with good jitz, we need a strong guy, for cripes sake silva is a stick figure palhares would break him, reach is overrated and stocky fighters tend to be underrated


----------



## half_machine (Apr 19, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> A lot of people are forgetting that Anderson Silva still won this fight and made history tonight. Also the UFC really needs to throw better competition at Silva. Someone that can actually beat him.


Beat him? Maybe compete.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm telling you man .. A. Silva's weakness is the grappling game... sure he's a good BJJ guy.. but an all around grappler?... no... a good wrestler that can take him down grounding & pounding him throughout the night will throw him off his game... Okami should've been champ tonight if he had gotten the shot before Leites..


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

they should make a. silva/demian maia for ufc 100 since maias on a 5 fight win streak in the ufc right now just like leites was


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

IronMan said:


> I wanted to see some 10-8 rounds for Leites, given how much of that crap he was trying to pull. I understand jumping guard, but that was just f*cking ridiculous.


Agree completely. That was some of the absolute worst attempts of a takedown and pulling guard attempts I've ever seen, worse than Lister. I mean, it's like Thales intentionally did this because he knew Anderson wouldn't want to jump in his guard and just did it to waste time. I don't know...maybe it was nerves? Regardless, it was pathetic watching.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Agreed, what Leites was doing was ridiculous. He just stood there and then dropped to the ground waiting for him to get in his guard. If Silva went in more he could have been submitted so Silva was just playing cautious. These types of matches do happen and when they do it pissed off fans but what Leites did was very unneccesary.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

TKOSPIKE said:


> they should make a. silva/demian maia for ufc 100 since maias on a 5 fight win streak in the ufc right now just like leites was


...please ..god ...noooo...


----------



## titan305 (May 27, 2007)

I didn't think Silva being a great striker went in there and made an attempt to knock him out. Too much dancing and posing going on.

I dont know, I think the whole card sucked. Well the card was kinda weak and the fights weren't really exciting so maybe a bad combonation played out. I wanna see Lesnar, Kos, Guida, and types, definately not paying to watch Franklin.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Haha...Guida.


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

titan305 said:


> I didn't think Silva being a great striker went in there and made an attempt to knock him out. Too much dancing and posing going on.
> 
> I dont know, I think the whole card sucked. Well the card was kinda weak and the fights weren't really exciting so maybe a bad combonation played out. I wanna see Lesnar, Kos, Guida, and types, definately not paying to watch Franklin.


No matter how the fights turned out you can't say that the card sucked. Don't be silly now.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

This was EASILY the SMARTEST fight I've ever seen Anderson Silva fight!

I was really surprised, PLEASENTLY surprised. This was a Machida-style perfomance which sent a message to grappling-dependent fighters. :thumb02:


Honestly...my favorite Anderson fight.

BRASIL owns MMA.

Leites TOO did great


----------



## titan305 (May 27, 2007)

AdRath said:


> No matter how the fights turned out you can't say that the card sucked. Don't be silly now.


Yeah I wouldn't of bought it if I thought it was going to suck. I enjoyed a couple of the fights but damn, just not an exciting night for me.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

ANDERSON Silva is officially the most successful fighter in UFC's history (the only MMA organization that means anything). 

This was a great night for me!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Anderson /=/ Roy Jones Jr. They should have had GSP assess his performance.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

Terry77 said:


> Anderson /=/ Roy Jones Jr. They should have had GSP assess his performance.


I *heart* Anderson Silva and am really horny for his fight with GSP.

You CAN take Silva down, but submitting him or ground and pounding him is a whole different ballgame! :thumb02:


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

The challanger is obviously more to blame, plus I didn't realize how old Anderson is.


Ufc give Anderson some real competition, not these pass two happy to just be fighters.


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

Tonight Dana for the 2nd time in 2 days Dana said that if GSP gets past Alves... a Silva/GSP fight in Toronto would be the goal. WOOHOO>


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

That's fair. A possible catchweight fight with mega fight expectations and it's in a hostile place.

Edit: Just watched the post-fight conference. Chuck defended Anderson when an ignorant reporter with a bad tone basically said Anderson was "afraid to attack." Anderson kind of kept quiet and Chuck basically pwned the guy. Good stuff. I'm willing to bet Liddell was frustrated watching that nonsense that Thales Leites was pulling, being a striker himself. He knew what was up.


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> That's fair. A possible catchweight fight with mega fight expectations and it's in a hostile place.
> 
> Edit: Just watched the post-fight conference. Chuck defended Anderson when an ignorant reporter with a bad tone basically said Anderson was "afraid to attack." Anderson kind of kept quiet and Chuck basically pwned the guy. Good stuff. I'm willing to bet Liddell was frustrated watching that nonsense that Thales Leites was pulling, being a striker himself. He knew what was up.


I was standing there watching it and you could feel the tension when the reporter went off. Like I said in the Chuck thread. He is a class act and should be remembered as an MMA great despite his last performace or so it looks. When Chuck walked out half way through It was one of those moments when you see a legend bid farewell without saying it in words.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

For sure, dude wasn't going to let some arrogant twat take shots at a fellow fighter like that. I know us internet guys critique fighters an awful lot, but when you're a professional reporter and you have that kind of tone and talk down on Anderson, that's pretty shitty and unprofessional, glad Chuck put him in his place.

Yeah, me and my friend were kind of sad to see Chuck like that. I mean I'm happy for Shogun, but to see Chuck look completely defeated and hopeless was a bit sad. True legend in the sport.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I for one enjoyed the main event. The fight turned out the way it did cuz Leites simply did not want to engage so he continually flopped on the ground. It would be foolish for Anderson to get suckered into a ground game and get submitted then everyone would be saying that he got too overconfident. I seriously don't understand people who would boo. Even Chuck was backing him up. Anderson was unleashing a whole sleu of arsenal; chopping Leites lead leg, foot sweep, high kick, body kick, uppercuts, jabs, kicks to the quad, elbows. Anderson was pressing the action no doubt. Those quad kicks were brilliant. In the later rounds Leites attempts in shooting in were inefficient. If Leites stood he would have gotten rocked in the earlier rounds. He was in trouble, lost, confused, and really had no offense other than when he took Anderson down briefly. Anderson was in half guard then full guard with a body triangle while remaining active and throwing elbows. That was as close as Leites got. 

Another masterful performance! Of course everyone would be raving if he KOed or submitted Leites, but not every fight is like that. 

Nobody has the reflexes, movement, and fluidity as the Spider.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Leites should be fired immediately, **** him. There is a big ******* difference between trying to jump in and pull a guy down into guard and ******* flopping to your back everytime someone comes close to you without even attempting to grab them. The fight was terrible but the leg punch was classic. Leites doesn't even deserve to be paid for that shit.


----------



## Spears (Apr 19, 2009)

*promotion vs olympics*

This is a fight promotion - it is about putting on a spectacle of your skills and finishing your opponent. I have not heard of a single training school that doesn't stress the need to finish the fight. 

Silva didn't try to finish his fight EVEN after he demonstrated by the third round that Lietes would not engage him in stand up at all. Those straight leg kicks to the knee (which are hard to watch by the way) ensured Lietes wasn't going to shoot for the take down. Silva could have easily stepped up the pace and finished it by the fourth round. Or by the 5th round if he was afraid of gassing. What I saw last night was a guy making sure he kept the belt and getting his win. And that is not fight promotion that is more like amateur sport. 

I am not knocking amateur sport (i.e national level and olympic sports like wrestling, judo, jujitsu, etc.) but their intent is to win gold at whatever cost. The people that do amateur sports don't do it for the fans they do it for the sport and their respective nations. The people come out to support their athlete on the quest for gold.

With promotions you come out to see your fighters beat their opponent. Usually that is the same thing (the win and the beating of the opponent) but last night Silva disrespected the fans by not finishing his opponent. If I was in the stands last night I would have been upset that I spent $300 for a ticket and $300 for a hotel room + $X for travel to see that. 

It is all well and good to slam the common fan, but don't forget that it is the common fan shelling out the cash to make UFC as successful as it is.


----------



## tomiE (Nov 17, 2007)

Why wasn't footstomps allowed? Canadian ban on it?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Quebec law doesnt allow foot stomps.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Thales was pulling a Dean Lister by pulling guard multiple times in which he knew Anderson wouldn't just fall recklessly into his guard. Homeboy did NOT want to fight tonight. Anderson may have been "as" aggressive, but it was more Thales' fault who was fighting for a title and did absolutely nothing.
> 
> It's like Cote and Thales just hang back and do nothing just to say they "took it" to Anderson Silva.
> 
> It's like if Anderson doesn't finish a guy in under 2 minutes, it's a bad performance and he's "overrated." It's interesting, Silva hasen't gone to a decision in over 5 years adn I've never seen GSP dominate anyone within 2 minutes. The guy is allowed to not completely dominate and give us a ballet of violence. Trust me, he is allowed, especially when you have opponents that don't do shit in their title oppertunity. If Thales came in like Jon Fitch against GSP, Anderson would have destroyed him. It's as simple as that.


Someone who finally makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

Well put. As my friend put it, it's not the champion's job to offer the title to challengers on a platter (i.e. get down on the ground and "play jiu-jitsu" just because Leites wants to). It's the challenger's job to try and push for the title, be the agressor. Leites fought like a poker player who plays just to "stay in the game."


----------



## MamaSdKnockUOut (Feb 23, 2009)

I think it's pretty simple, Leites didn't belong in the ring with Silva. He spent more time tapping gloves than throwing punches. I am all for respect and understand fighters respect Silva but come on, is it really necessary to try and tap gloves every break? 

I think Silva was "show-boating" out of frustration more than being an ass. I mean he trained hard for this fight and he likes to entertain and here comes this guy who has no intention of fighting. He just ran around the ring with his hands up and fell to the mat every time AS came in.

As someone said, if you want the fight to go to the ground, than take it there. I don't see why AS would just fall into Leites' lap and even risk the chance of getting submitted. Clearly Leites' strength is BJJ and AS would be stupid to just go to the ground, even though he himself has good BJJ but not at the same level as Leites.

IMO Leites mentally checked out early. He took Silva to the ground once and then when he realized he couldn't finish and Silva got back to his feet, he just gave up. 

This was just a fight where one fighter was much more superior than the other. Hell, if you throw me in the ring with Silva I will probably run around and fall to the mat until fight ends, which is what Leites did. This is MMA not BJJ, you have to be a little more than a 1 trick pony. Leites needed to do something else when he couldn't take him down.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

This thread has brought me to two conclusions
1. Anderson Silva fans are worse thatn I thought
2. Most of you people only watch a fight once before forming your opinion of it, then stick wiht it.


----------

